# What's the longest it has taken for your GSD ears



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

To go up? 

Sasha will be 8 months on 3/11 and her ears are down and have been doing the up and down bit. Yes if you look at her Avatar picture her ears are up, but they are now down. They do both go up then fall. Can some one ease my frustration and assure me since they have been up already and continue to go up that they will eventually stand. Her dad and mom's ears are both up as well as her sisters and brothers.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was 7 months when his ears came up. Cash's were floopy most of the time but stood up when he was intensely interested in something or when the wind blew right. Kopper, at 11 weeks, is in the "teepee" stage.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

When we got Sasha they were up and at 3 months they were up. In your opinion would you think they will eventually go back up?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just guessing here, but they'll probably be more up and down. Up when she's excited or interested (or the wind is blowing the right way), down when she's relaxing, frightened, or sad (or the wind is blowing the wrong way).


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. I am still going with the notion that since they have been up they will come back up.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Just guessing here, but they'll probably be more up and down. Up when she's excited or interested (or the wind is blowing the right way), down when she's relaxing, frightened, or sad (or the wind is blowing the wrong way).


 Agreed. I would assume you are going to have a dog who has ears down except when excited or on alert.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko's took a long time to go up, he was six months old. But they went up and stayed up.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am too impatient to wait and see if and when, so I can't speak to it.


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

My pup is 17 weeks old. We've only had her one week and both ears are completely flopped 24/7. NEVER go up. We're not sure if they were ever up in the past as we didn't think to ask the breeder. Any thoughts? Aren't the ears suppose to be up one day, down the next and so on? Or down for long periods of time, then go up? This is our first GSD and we're not sure.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

joe_linda88 said:


> My pup is 17 weeks old. We've only had her one week and both ears are completely flopped 24/7. NEVER go up. We're not sure if they were ever up in the past as we didn't think to ask the breeder. Any thoughts? Aren't the ears suppose to be up one day, down the next and so on? Or down for long periods of time, then go up? This is our first GSD and we're not sure.


Not necessarily. Rocky's ears were down 100% of the time until he was 5 months. Then one ear stood up, and then about a month later the other one stood.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killians ears were up and stayed up at 13 weeks....


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your advise Emoore. I've been thinking that the breeder sold us a pup with "no good" ears. Lexi is always moving her ears back (almost like when you scold a dog and their ears go back). When she sleeps she moves her ears back too. I don't want to miss that window of opportunity to tape them if needed. I was actually considering taping next week if they didn't move.

Any thoughts on doing that just to be safe?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think taping would hurt. I don't care at all if my dogs' ears stand or not, but I understand I'm in the minority.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

joe_linda88 said:


> Thank you so much for your advise Emoore. I've been thinking that the breeder sold us a pup with "no good" ears. Lexi is always moving her ears back (almost like when you scold a dog and their ears go back). When she sleeps she moves her ears back too. I don't want to miss that window of opportunity to tape them if needed. I was actually considering taping next week if they didn't move.
> 
> Any thoughts on doing that just to be safe?


Is this a joke? Your planning on taping them??


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wilbanks17 said:


> Is this a joke? Your planning on taping them??


Why not? Plenty of people do. It's not painful or harmful to the dog in any way. I might like the floppy eared look but to some people it's important that their GSD have erect ears.


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

wilbanks17 said:


> Is this a joke? Your planning on taping them??


 Actually, this is the reason I am in these forums is to get advice from other GSD owners! No, it's not a joke I am seeking advice, not criticism. There is an entire Forum section on puppie's ears along with videos on how to tape them up. I'm not the only GSD owner that has a bit of concern on whether or not the pup's ears will ever stand.

If you can give me your opinion on whether you believe that a 17 week old GSD ears that are completely flopped 24/7 will ever stand, I would welcome it. I am a first time GSD owner and here only for helpful advice.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

8 months is getting late in the game. If it is important to you that they are up, I suggest giving them some support (forms). It might be to late but you never know. If mine are up by 5 months I get them support and I've never had any not stay up.

ALso I've heard Solid Gold Seameal can help.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I prefer forms over taping. I make my own and they look just like these:

www.caniscallidus.com, (do a search product on ear form)

I use perma type surgical glue (do not use regular glue!) and surgical glue remover.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> 8 months is getting late in the game.


The dog is 17 weeks, not 8 months. At 17 weeks and having never stood at all they might still stand or they might not. Since I don't care about ears standing, I wouldn't tape. If it's important to the owner that they stand, 4 months is about the time to start thinking about taping. It certainly can't hurt if it's done correctly and it might help.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

joe_linda88 said:


> If you can give me your opinion on whether you believe that a 17 week old GSD ears that are completely flopped 24/7 will ever stand, I would welcome it. I am a first time GSD owner and here only for helpful advice.


I would give it to 20 weeks and re-evaluate at that time. If they are still floppy and you want them up, then use forms instead of tape.JMO


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_'Sasha will be 8 months on 3/11 and her ears are down and have been doing the up and down bit'_

*I got the 8 months from the orginal OP. *

I agree 17 wks is too early. I don't consider forms until they are 5 months and looking like they are going to require assistance. I've been doing this many years so I have a good inclination on my pups.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I actually have the case that the ears from Indra were both completely up, than they went down during teething, it took quite a while for them to come back up again and once we relocated to the US, after the flight one ear went completely down over night, got back up the next morning and it happened two more times that it went down and now it's not completely up anymore. 

We have no idea what it is, where it came from, if it is because of the flight or something else. First I was told that it's "Schildspanner" but after doing research it turns out that it's not what it is. It's not genetics, that's for sure. They were both completely up. 










This is what it looks now










Her full brother Judge had both his ears up ever since I got him, which was in December.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> *I got the 8 months from the orginal OP. *


Look at you, reading the thread and using context clues, actually answering the question.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL, every now and then it actually happens!


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> 8 months is getting late in the game. If it is important to you that they are up, I suggest giving them some support (forms). It might be to late but you never know. If mine are up by 5 months I get them support and I've never had any not stay up.
> 
> ALso I've heard Solid Gold Seameal can help.


What glue do you suggest using to help them stay in place also can I make the forms myself and if so what material works best?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Of the ones I've had from puppy hood, they've all been up permanently by 6 months, but up and down prior to that.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I got my material from an orthopedic doc but I bought a sheet of it so I made a number for people I know. You need something copper that you can bend to form and a paint gun to heat (to form it, the foam comes flat). Unless you have multiple dogs it's probably easier to just to buy the forms online. The guys making a killing though at $24.95! His cost is about 10 cents! www.caniscallidus.com,



The perma type surgical glue you can get online. Make sure the ears are clean and dry. Put the glue on the back of the form and in the ear (will need 2 people), hold the forms in for a couple of minutes, it will then be dry enough to hold (5 minutes and it is fully dried). I suggest having a marrow bone, bully stick, pigs ear, anything that will distract them from their ears after you have put them in.

THe first time you do it they will brush their ears down the back of the couch, or try to scatch at them, hence the chew item mentioned above), so I keep they distracted for a while. They get use to it but initially it can be trying.

I do tape across the top at first, this won't be needed after they are a while but in the beginning the ears will go straight out rather than up so they do need the additional support for the first week or two. 

When the forms start to curl at the edges just glue them back down. When you take them out (I would leave as long as possible) they may stand a while (an hour, a day, a week) but if and when they fall put them right back up.

Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tmy dogs went up for good at 5 moths old.
my last GSD ears went up at 6 months old.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom,

When will I take the forms out and determine if they need to go back in?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We had a foster who's ears were very finnicky when we had her at 4-5 months old. The forever home said there were like that for a few more months, but they did eventually completely go up.

I think it's really a carpshoot.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I would leave them in until they are about to come out on their own (it's obvious when it gets to that point). You will need surgical glue remover to remove them.

Put them back in if/when the ears fall.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Our 12 week old has hers up with forms and tape. Hopefully getting a good ear set going. One was starting to fall over and crease. Creases worry me. I am keen on up ears and a good ear set though. I realize that there are many opinions on approaches. I have seen people struggle with ears or wait too long and end up with down ears. Other people have pups whose ears go up after several months. It would worry me, so I train them up many times.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I would leave them in until they are about to come out on their own (it's obvious when it gets to that point). You will need surgical glue remover to remove them.
> 
> Put them back in if/when the ears fall.


 
When you tap them accross do you use a popsicle stick to hold him in place while you tape around the ears? Or how do you mean?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have any of my dogs. If I ever have to do it again I will take pics of the process. It's only been males that I've had to do it with. Here a some pics from a friend of mine that did her boys. 

This is what I was talking about how the ears point out with just the forms, however after a while they will stand up with just the forms and the tape will not be needed.









Be careful on taping....it looks likes it's too tight here (see base of ears)









A top view:









You will get to the point where you won't need the tape:


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks that helps out. Also I would assume playing around with other dogs needs to be kept to a minimum or not at all while the forms are in?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You certainly don't want any dogs pulling on them or the taping so definitely supervise.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

How old was the pup in the pictures that you posted.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD's ears were fully up before he was 5 months old.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I really don't recall, I'm guessing somewhere between 6 and 8 months.
The last picture is a different dog, he is 5.5 months in that pic.

If you're dog is 8 months there are no guarantees, support will help but they still may not stand. I would get the Seameal as well.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I really don't recall, I'm guessing somewhere between 6 and 8 months.
> The last picture is a different dog, he is 5.5 months in that pic.
> 
> If you're dog is 8 months there are no guarantees, support will help but they still may not stand. I would get the Seameal as well.


 
Wouldn't it figure today her right ear has been standing up for most of the day so far, as well as the left has been on and off. I have already ordered the ear forms you recommended and will be picking up the glue and remover.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this the 8 month old or the 17 week old. You were both in the same thread before and I don't recall which is which. If you have the 17 week old you don't need to use the forms at this point. I don't do anything until 5.5 months.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's the soon to be 8 month old. She will be 8 months this Friday 3/11


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Our male GSD's left ear went up at 5 months, but the right one didn't go up until 10months. I tried the ear forms at 8months, but with no luck. I thought it would stay down forever, but they went up on its own and stayed up.


----------

